# NC43/44 where you at?



## MacObsessed (Feb 27, 2008)

HI!, Im new I was a lurker but I finally joined.. I was wondering if there are any other NC 43/44's I looked around but didnt see any...


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

hi,

i'm nc 43


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, I'm NC44 in the winter and NC 45 in summer.


----------



## MacObsessed (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi nunu and sexychef! Yay I'm not alone =]

Can I ask you ladies what are some of your fave products as far as blush and lipsticks? And how do you feel about IPP's I'm thinking of investing in some.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like Lorac's Cheek stamp blush in Coral 

We look surprisingly good in bright pinks and corals.

IPP- Sassed-up from the FAFI collection
Mac Blush- both blushes from FAFI look great on me.
MUFE (Make up Forever) Blush Scarlet #99 is nice and is originally labeled a blush.  When applied with a light hand is gorgeous, but has intense pigmentation that I will use for an eyeshadow as well, but not both at the same time. 

Lipstick: Nars "Fire Down Below" Matte Red
            MAC "4n" N collection, neutral


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 27, 2008)

MAC Currant Lip pencil
MAC Viva Glam- All work for me
Prescriptives- "Purple Prose" Lipstick
Nars- "Hindu"  goes on sooo sheer, like a moisturizing lip stain
MAC- "Budding" gloss
MAC- "Dubonnet"- Matte Red
MAC- "Totally It"  Lip Gloss- FAFI
MAC- "Chai" L/G- neutral
MAC- "Squeeze It"- FAFI

I have so many that work, but these I like because I can either go bold lip, neutral eye or bold eye, neutral lip, pop of coral or pink on the cheeks


----------



## MacObsessed (Feb 27, 2008)

Sexy Chef thanks! I just brought some of that stuff so I must be on the right track, I was scared of sassed up, but now Im def going to get that.

Ive never seen any MUFE anywhere but Ill look once my nearest sephora is relocated.. I cant wait to go back to mac now YOU have def been such a help I was scared that some of those colors would be too bright on me because the MA never suggest it and when I ask they always look at me like  "u cant be serious"


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey! I'm nc 43/44 right now I'm using nc 43 with a little bit of nc44 mixed in.I have sassed up and I like it! The ma used it on me and it made me look fab.some of my fave mac products are 
Tender baby tendertone
Snob lipstick
Real doll lipstick
Scanty lipstick
Cthru lipgloss
Angel cream plushglass
Blankety lipstick
Don't be shy blush
Dollymix blush
Peachykeen blush
Breezy blush
Blacktrack fluidline
And I love love love thebalms coco my coconut lipgloss!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm an NC43, though I don't wear MAC foundation anymore.  I use MUFE Mat Velvet, works much better for my oily/acne-prone skin.

I second the rec above, we do look great in bright pinks and corals.  I've got about a million favorite lippies and blushes, but I'll narrow it down to my must-haves.  I tried not to pick LE products, since I hate getting a rec for a product I can't find.  

*Blushes*

MAC Ambering Rose
MAC Slave to Love
MAC Deep Plum
MAC Frankley Scarlett
MAC Dollymix

NARS Gina
NARS Lovejoy
NARS Sin (Love this one sooo much)
NARS Gilda
NARS Taos

*Lippies - I don't wear much MAC lippies anymore, so here are all my recs*

Chanel Giggle Glossimer - The only non-shimmery one and a gorgeous medium pink shade.
MAC Ultra Elegant Slimshine - The perfect peachy-beige for our skintone and they feel amazing.
MAC Underplay - Lovely nude
MAC Dubonnet - Great matte red
MAC Viva Glam - V lipglass, VI lipstick and lipgloss
NARS glosses - Chantico, Metis, Stolen Kisses, Chihuahua, Indian Red (lipstain)
NARS lipsticks - Gipsy, Porte Vecchio, Pigalle


Ok, whew!  Hope that wasn't too many recs.  Enjoy!


----------



## alb40 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacObsessed* 

 
_Sexy Chef thanks! I just brought some of that stuff so I must be on the right track, I was scared of sassed up, but now Im def going to get that.

Ive never seen any MUFE anywhere but Ill look once my nearest sephora is relocated.. I cant wait to go back to mac now YOU have def been such a help I was scared that some of those colors would be too bright on me because the MA never suggest it and when I ask they always look at me like "u cant be serious"_

 

I get the you cant be serious look all the time!  its funny!


----------



## MacObsessed (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Hey! I'm nc 43/44 right now I'm using nc 43 with a little bit of nc44 mixed in.I have sassed up and I like it! The ma used it on me and it made me look fab.some of my fave mac products are 
Tender baby tendertone
Snob lipstick
Real doll lipstick
Scanty lipstick
Cthru lipgloss
Angel cream plushglass
Blankety lipstick
Don't be shy blush
Dollymix blush
Peachykeen blush
Breezy blush
Blacktrack fluidline
And I love love love thebalms coco my coconut lipgloss!_

 
I keep hearing about Blankety L/s and Dollymix blush! Im def goin to look all of ur recs up when i hit MAC this weekend THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## MacObsessed (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 

 
_Hi there,

I'm an NC43, though I don't wear MAC foundation anymore. I use MUFE Mat Velvet, works much better for my oily/acne-prone skin.

I second the rec above, we do look great in bright pinks and corals. I've got about a million favorite lippies and blushes, but I'll narrow it down to my must-haves. I tried not to pick LE products, since I hate getting a rec for a product I can't find. 

*Blushes*

MAC Ambering Rose
MAC Slave to Love
MAC Deep Plum
MAC Frankley Scarlett
MAC Dollymix

NARS Gina
NARS Lovejoy
NARS Sin (Love this one sooo much)
NARS Gilda
NARS Taos

*Lippies - I don't wear much MAC lippies anymore, so here are all my recs*

Chanel Giggle Glossimer - The only non-shimmery one and a gorgeous medium pink shade.
MAC Ultra Elegant Slimshine - The perfect peachy-beige for our skintone and they feel amazing.
MAC Underplay - Lovely nude
MAC Dubonnet - Great matte red
MAC Viva Glam - V lipglass, VI lipstick and lipgloss
NARS glosses - Chantico, Metis, Stolen Kisses, Chihuahua, Indian Red (lipstain)
NARS lipsticks - Gipsy, Porte Vecchio, Pigalle


Ok, whew! Hope that wasn't too many recs. Enjoy!_

 
Oh no that wasnt too much at all! Im going to print this out and Im DEF going To try all of these this weekend as well! Thanks so much and Im going to look out for that MUFE mat velvet, Im oily and acne prone too


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm nc44 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love love *love* sugar trance and cult fave l/g from fafi, same with hipness blush. i got sassed up ipp too, but honestly its a little too chunky/glittery for me. i like loose irridescent powder more, my fave is golden bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (suchhh a pretty highlight for cheeks!)
as far as lippies, my fave nude is up note from balloonacy, i like underplay too. pinkpacked is cute for when you wanna go pink.
my fave l/g's are love nectar and pinkarat. hth!


----------



## MacObsessed (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_I'm nc44 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love love *love* sugar trance and cult fave l/g from fafi, same with hipness blush. i got sassed up ipp too, but honestly its a little too chunky/glittery for me. i like loose irridescent powder more, my fave is golden bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (suchhh a pretty highlight for cheeks!)
as far as lippies, my fave nude is up note from balloonacy, i like underplay too. pinkpacked is cute for when you wanna go pink.
my fave l/g's are love nectar and pinkarat. hth!_

 
That helps alot! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ive been eyeing pikarat to!
Im def going to add all of these to my list I hope I dont go broke this weekend! lol


----------



## ndn-ista (Feb 29, 2008)

hey im nc43 i hear alot about dollymix but im too scared to try it. let me know how it is when u get it, thanks!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I love Dollymix blush. I was lucky enough to see it at a cco for cheap.the color is so pigmentend that I need my 187 to use.very pretty on our skin tone. Blankety is one of my can't live without lipstick. My favorite MA picked it out for me and its love.you must try these!


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 1, 2008)

I tried Dollymix today and got it DONT BE SCARED! girl it is BEAUTIFUL! when I saw it I waslike WHOA! but when I put it on and blended it out YES! girl YES! get it!


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_I'm nc44 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love love *love* sugar trance and cult fave l/g from fafi, same with hipness blush. i got sassed up ipp too, but honestly its a little too chunky/glittery for me. i like loose irridescent powder more, my fave is golden bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (suchhh a pretty highlight for cheeks!)
as far as lippies, my fave nude is up note from balloonacy, i like underplay too. pinkpacked is cute for when you wanna go pink.
my fave l/g's are love nectar and pinkarat. hth!_

 
I added pinkarat, love nector to the collection I had sugar trance but hadnt used it yet and LOVE it correct!  They didnt have sassed up or golden bronze soooo I didnt get either =(

also my MAC store sucked today walked in and could barely get help until I started picken things up on my own. They had no more Bare Slimshine, Balloonacy l/s, Underplay L/s and I gave up and Didnt even ask for pink packed... damned fashion valley mall! but thnak you again I love the two lipglasses u suggested


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_*MAC Currant Lip pencil*
MAC Viva Glam- All work for me
Prescriptives- "Purple Prose" Lipstick
Nars- "Hindu" goes on sooo sheer, like a moisturizing lip stain
MAC- "Budding" gloss
MAC- "Dubonnet"- Matte Red
*MAC- "Totally It" Lip Gloss- FAFI*
MAC- "Chai" L/G- neutral
*MAC- "Squeeze It"- FAFI*

I have so many that work, but these I like because I can either go bold lip, neutral eye or bold eye, neutral lip, pop of coral or pink on the cheeks_

 
 i got the bolded and love them.


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_I like Lorac's Cheek stamp blush in Coral 

We look surprisingly good in bright pinks and corals.

IPP- Sassed-up from the FAFI collection -md I missed out on this.
*Mac Blush- both blushes from FAFI look great on me.* GOT THEM!
MUFE (Make up Forever) Blush Scarlet #99 is nice and is originally labeled a blush. When applied with a light hand is gorgeous, but has intense pigmentation that I will use for an eyeshadow as well, but not both at the same time. 

Lipstick: Nars "Fire Down Below" Matte Red
MAC "4n" N collection, neutral they no longer had N collection, so I was told..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the bolded here too = )


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 

 
_Hi there,

I'm an NC43, though I don't wear MAC foundation anymore. I use MUFE Mat Velvet, works much better for my oily/acne-prone skin.

I second the rec above, we do look great in bright pinks and corals. I've got about a million favorite lippies and blushes, but I'll narrow it down to my must-haves. I tried not to pick LE products, since I hate getting a rec for a product I can't find. 

*Blushes*

*MAC Ambering Rose*
MAC Slave to Love
MAC Deep Plum
MAC Frankley Scarlett
*MAC Dollymix*

NARS Gina
NARS Lovejoy
NARS Sin (Love this one sooo much)
NARS Gilda
NARS Taos

*Lippies - I don't wear much MAC lippies anymore, so here are all my recs*

Chanel Giggle Glossimer - The only non-shimmery one and a gorgeous medium pink shade.
MAC Ultra Elegant Slimshine - The perfect peachy-beige for our skintone and they feel amazing.-*have to go back and get*
MAC Underplay - Lovely nude-*have to go back and get*
MAC Dubonnet - Great matte red
MAC Viva Glam - V lipglass, VI lipstick and lipgloss
NARS glosses - Chantico, Metis, Stolen Kisses, Chihuahua, Indian Red (lipstain)
NARS lipsticks - Gipsy, Porte Vecchio, Pigalle


Ok, whew! Hope that wasn't too many recs. Enjoy!_

 

I cant wait to add the rest from this list to my collection


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2008)

blushes that i love are margin, trace gold, pinch me, dollymix, ablaze and peachkeen!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 3, 2008)

*i think blunt blush is also a staple for girls in our skintones, it contours sooo natural looking*


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 17, 2008)

*blushes*
blush baby
gingerly
peachtwist
honour
trace gold
margin
cubic
sunbasque

*beauty powder blushes*
joyous
eversun
secret blush
feeling

*lipstick*
barely lit
sandy b
honey flower
back to del rio

*lipglosses*
1n
2n
hmyphette
cthru
mad cap
viva glam vi
bada bang


----------



## Flammable (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm NC42 in Studio Fix powder but I have a cousin who is NC43 and we both look good in similar products so I wanted to put in my two cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All MAC products-

*BLUSHES*
Ambering Rose
Breezy
Gingerly
Peaches
Loverush
Sweet as Cocoa (use it to contour)
Fashion Frenzy
Serenely (BPP)

*LIPSTICKS*
Hot Tahiti
4N
Brave
Strawbaby
Rebel
Instinctive
Jubilee
Spice it up


----------



## divinedime (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm NC 44! Thanks for starting this thread because a lot of products that I had been eying but wasn't sure if it would work has been mentioned.


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divinedime* 

 
_I'm NC 44! Thanks for starting this thread because a lot of products that I had been eying but wasn't sure if it would work has been mentioned._

 





OMG I feel like such a groupie right now me and my bestfriend watch your videos like EVERYDAY her for your locs and me for your makeup btw the peacock look you recreated was  FABOLOUS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay groupie moment over.

Im glad I wasnt the only curious one

and I want to take this time out to THANK ALL of the LADIES that responded to the post and gave input/advice etc I REALLY do value and APPRECIATE IT!
and im sure I sure I will be adding everything suggestted to my collection!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi.....I am a NC43 too!! I guess I'm the only blond one.....;-)

But my dad was born in Indonesia, so my skin is darker then most blond girls.

I will try to find out what my favourite colours are....I'll get back to you. But one thing comes to mind right now:

L/s 4N, the perfect natural lipstick for me
L/s Lollipop Loving & Sock hop l/g from heatherette are also great
BP blushes Eversun, Joyous & Secret Blush
all the msf's (I have them all except Pleasureflush and use them every day!)


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_Hi.....I am a NC43 too!! I guess I'm the only blond one.....;-)

But my dad was born in Indonesia, so my skin is darker then most blond girls.

I will try to find out what my favourite colours are....I'll get back to you. But one thing comes to mind right now:

L/s 4N, the perfect natural lipstick for me
L/s Lollipop Loving & Sock hop l/g from heatherette are also great
BP blushes Eversun, Joyous & Secret Blush
all the msf's (I have them all except Pleasureflush and use them every day!)_

 
Thank you so much! Ive been looking for 4n EVERYWHERE! my mom took mines
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Im eyeing the BPS I cant carry anything else on the plane so NEXT WEEK I WILL UPDATE WITH MY NEW HAUL!!


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_hey im nc43 i hear alot about dollymix but im too scared to try it. let me know how it is when u get it, thanks!_

 

Dollymix is the perfect pink blush. Im NC45 and it looks so cute. It add such a great cute pink glow to your face. Let me tell you, I have spent $25 on NARS blushes only to find that MAC is the only one that seems to stay better. I like using a cream colour bases under my blushes too.
also try Joyous from the Beauty Powder Blushes


----------



## kalikana (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone for contributing to this thread! I'm an NC44 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda new to MAC so everything I own is from the recent collections. xD

Anyway, here's what I use:
Lipstick - 4N (I LOVE 4N! I recently got a backup for this!), Lollipop Lovin', Strawbaby & Utterly Frivolous
Lipgloss/glass - Sock Hop, NARS Tempest
Blushes - Hipness, Fashion Frenzy and Secret Blush (I LOVE them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
IPP - Verve-acious 
MSFs - Warmed and Light Flush


----------



## veejay (May 5, 2008)

I'm NC42/43 in the winter and NC44 with a major tan! I love Margin Blush by MAC.  Can anyone recommend a pretty peachy blush for tan skin?

v


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 11, 2008)

I'm NC43 in Studio Fix

A few weeks ago I purchased:

Mousse Slimshine l/s
Hipness (Fafi) blush
Joyous Beauty Blush
Soft and Slow l/g
Nighthawk/Front Row Dual Edge Eye Pencil

Yesterday I bought:
Mineralized loose powder in dark
Bateaux Lustreglass
Get Rich Quick Dazzleglass
Viva Glam VI l/s
Assertive Slimshine l/s
Lovey Dovey Slimshine l/s
Think Tan Slimshine l/s
Sock Hop - l/g (Heatherrette)


Fave Blushes:
-Sunbasque    
-Style
-Margin

Fave lipglosses:
Savoir Faire - Mac Couture gloss 
Entice
Lychee Luxe
Instant Gold
VGV
Sunny Boy

Fave Lipsticks:
Honey Flower
Shag
Coconutty
Tropical Resort
Gilty Kiss
Most Wanted Slimshine


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veejay* 

 
_I'm NC42/43 in the winter and NC44 with a major tan! I love Margin Blush by MAC.  Can anyone recommend a pretty peachy blush for tan skin?

v_

 
It's bright but with a light hand STYLE (shimmer) would be fantastic. Peachtwist or Peachykeen is nice too.  For non-shimmer, you might like Peaches.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 27, 2008)

Hey!

I'm NC43 in Studio Fix Powder as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of my favorite lipglasses are:

Revealing (looks dull in the bottle, but soo pretty on)
oyster girl (very pale pink)
Viva Glam V (great for everyone)
Lychee Luxe (vivid coral - great summer look)

Lustreglasses:

Love Nectar (great color)
Ensign 
Sinnamon

I'm just starting to get into lipsticks, so the only one I have now is electro (neon orange) lol and it's GREAT!

Eye shadow:

Paradisco
Honesty
Antiqued
Mythology
Shimmer Moss
Amber Lights

Lip Pencils:

HodgePodge
Currant
Stripdown


----------



## nazneen372 (May 31, 2008)

I'm an NC43 too!!!! Great thread - so many recs I'm going to look up!

I don't know if it's because my skin's really dry, but I've found that most MAC powder blushes don't show up on me? I love Shu Uemura's ones, especially:

P Red 19D (this is my favourite blush of all time!!!! sheer bright red shot with gold, it's amazing on).
P Wine 25 (bright sugar pink with super subtle silver shimmer that just makes it glow on)
M Brick 67 (matte burnt orange/tan - great in summer for a bronzey look).

MAC's Cheery is really nice too.

Lipglosses:

I LOVE YSL Golden Gloss in Blackcurrant (no. 8) - it's sooo pretty, as well as 12 (Amber), and 5. (Rust?). 

I also love Clarins Gloss Appeal in Grape and Apricot.

Lipsticks:

I find these difficult as my lips are quite pigmented, but I do love Dubonnet, it's a great red on me. I'm looking for a flattering nude shade, so will definitely take a closer look at some of the recs for those on here!

Shadows:

Coppering, Antiqued, Humid, Amber Lights, Expensive Pink, and Chanel's cream shadows in 81 (shimmery bright mint), 60 (beige shimmer) and 50 (apricot/orange shot with gold).

I know it's a cliche but I LOVE my MAC Teddy eye kohl!


----------



## gingerbelle (Jun 1, 2008)

NC43 here. I have very yellow undertones so my favorites tend to be really warm: (only permanent colors listed)

Eyes: *NYX* Nude (the perfect lid brightener), Lime Juice,  *Urban Decay *Jones, Blunt, Baked, ABC Gum; *MAC* Amber Lights, Woodwinked, Soft Brown, Saddle, Espresso, Patina, Velvet Moss, Rose (Pro), Sushi Flower, Juiced, Rose Gold pig.

Cheeks: NYX Pecan, MAC Sunbasque, Plum Foolery

Lips: Lipstick - Underplay(perfect nude), Shy Shine (Pro/Asia), Coconutty, Fabby, Peachstock (Pro/Asia), Fresh Moroccan, Meltdown, High Tea.

Lip/lustreglass - Beaux, Revealing, Enchantress, Nymphette, VGV, Spring Bean, Ample Pink (plushglass), Valentines (lipgelee) 

**NC43 version of the infamous Kim Kardashian lip look - Stripdown lip liner, Shy Shine lipstick (or 3N), Ample Pink Plushglass.


----------



## BionicWoman (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends on which MAC Formula I'm using
For example, I'm NC43 in Studio Fix Powder, NC44 in Studio Tech, and NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid.

As for the other MAC Foundation Formulas, I'm an NC44....NC43 if that particular formula doesn't come in NC44. 

I can NEVER just where a plain C6 or whatever because it's makes me look ashy. I have both yellow and pink undertones in my skin.

I hope that doesn't sound too confusing!


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veejay* 

 
_I'm NC42/43 in the winter and NC44 with a major tan! I love Margin Blush by MAC.  Can anyone recommend a pretty peachy blush for tan skin?

v_

 
I'm going to recommend Peachtwist - it's been my staple for years!  (I also recently added Springsheen to my collection. It's a very subtle peach with a beautiful gold shimmer. Helps make us look "glowy" haha..)

This thread is SO helpful. I've been stuck on the same blushes and lipglasses for years, too scared to try anything new. The recommendations here are fantastic!


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BionicWoman* 

 
_It depends on which MAC Formula I'm using
For example, I'm NC43 in Studio Fix Powder, NC44 in Studio Tech, and NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid.

As for the other MAC Foundation Formulas, I'm an NC44....NC43 if that particular formula doesn't come in NC44. 

I can NEVER just where a plain C6 or whatever because it's makes me look ashy. I have both yellow and pink undertones in my skin.

I hope that doesn't sound too confusing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL makes complete sense. (I get the feeling most of us have some "strategic layering" going on..or at very least, we mix/match our foundations.)

I think NC44 should be made available in more formulas!


----------



## Starr1 (Jun 28, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?

I think I'm going to go broke buying all of these products!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 30, 2008)

this thread is a Godsend....I've been trying to think of items to build my collection and this is a big help.  I think I'm a MAC NC 44 but I can't remember and my MUFE is #44...i think (don't have it with me)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...ladies can you help me out....what do you think

Attachment 6098


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_this thread is a Godsend....I've been trying to think of items to build my collection and this is a big help.  I think I'm a MAC NC 44 but I can't remember and my MUFE is #44...i think (don't have it with me)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...ladies can you help me out....what do you think

Attachment 6098_

 
You are definately not NC44. I'm NC43/44.  I'm lighter than you but I'm also warm toned.  Your skin looks cooler to me.  Maybe you are NW 44? I think the NW are cooler tones.


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_this thread is a Godsend....I've been trying to think of items to build my collection and this is a big help. I think I'm a MAC NC 44 but I can't remember and my MUFE is #44...i think (don't have it with me)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...ladies can you help me out....what do you think

Attachment 6098_

 

My best recommendation is to get color matched again before you buy anything, just to be on the safe side. . . no point in wasting hard earned cash on something that doesn't work for you.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 3, 2008)

thank you ladies...I used to own studio tech and fix a while ago...but I had a bad habit of walking to the MAC counter, being matched or had a MA pick something for me...and never knowing the color.  I'm going to the mall this weekend so I'll see what it do....thank u


----------



## artisick (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm an NC43/44 =)

Corals look exceptionally good on our skintones.
So if the color description mentions any shade of coral.. I'll take it, lol.

My everyday lip and cheeks essentials are:
- Viva Glam VI Lipstick and Lipglass
- Dollymix blush

Loveee them!


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm a NC/NW 43/44 The MAC MUA liked NW43 on me but I felt like it was too red. C8 and MSF Dark worked real well but I'll have to try MSF Medium Deep because I tend to tan in the summer and I think Dark will be too much for the rest of the year. If anyone is near my colour and knows what I catergorize under let me know cause I'm till lost. But I'm a 43 or 44.

Now here are some products I like and suggest

Blushes and Bronzers-
Refined Golden
X Rocks
Spaced Out
Love Rush (While not my fave my cousin who is a NC42 loves it)
Shy Beauty
Peachy Keen
Pinch Me
Style

Lippies-
Nymphette(L/S)
Pleasure Seeker(L/S)
Skew(L/S)
Lady Bug(L/S)
Vanity's Child(L/S)
Touch(L/S)
See Sheer(L/S)
Eden Rocks(L/S)
Cosmo(L/S)
Viva Glam V and VI(L/S)
Pink Grapefruit(L/G)
Naked Space(L/G)
Lychee Lux (L/G)
Viva Glam VI (L/G)
Underage (L/G)
Ornamental (L/G)

I hope this helps!

AZ


----------



## User36 (Jul 19, 2008)

This is a great thread.  It's a shame that I don't even have money for MAC right now.  I can't wait to go back and try some of these pretty colors that you all have recommended.

I'm thinking about trying the mineralized loose powder foundation in Medium Dark because Dark is a bit too dark and orangey.  And if I am remembering correctly, Medium Deep may have been too pinkish.


----------



## marikat (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm NC40/42 in winter and NC44 summer favorite colors are:

Blush:
sunbasque
prism
eversun
ambering rose
dollymix
swoon

Lipstick:

Sophisto
Hot tahiti
santiago
strawberry blonde
lustering

Eyeshadow

expensive pink
sable
woodwinked
vanilla pig
sketch


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a NC43. Some of my faves are:

Lips
Lychee Lux
90's high
Enchantress
Angel w/ NARS Turkish Delight
Oyster Girl
Tongue-n-Chic

Cheeks
Cubic
NARS Orgasm
Honor
Gingerly
Peachtwist
Dollymix

I use all of the shadows


----------



## __nini (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_I'm nc44 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my fave l/g's are love nectar and pinkarat. hth!_

 

mine too, girl. I use love nectar especially ALL THE TIME!


----------



## MacObsessed (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks For All The Recs Everyone!!!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_hey im nc43 i hear alot about dollymix but im too scared to try it. let me know how it is when u get it, thanks!_

 

ME TOO! the MUA put it on me and I looked like I ran a marathon..NOT CUTE


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacObsessed* 

 
_HI!, Im new I was a lurker but I finally joined.. I was wondering if there are any other NC 43/44's I looked around but didnt see any...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HERE I AM... WELCOME!!! I AM FAIRLY NEW TO THIS SITE MYSELF. IF YOU KNOW HOW TO REQUEST ME AS A FRIEND... PLEASE DO SO. I'M STILL NOT SURE HOW TO PLAY ON THIS SITE.


----------



## animacani (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a nc42/43 and I love blossoming blushcreme and dollymix blush! <3 Do you guys have any recommendations on blushes?


----------



## Ziya (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I am a nc42/43 and I love blossoming blushcreme and dollymix blush! <3 Do you guys have any recommendations on blushes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
O GOD! Peachtwist abassador right here! lol I love it, go get it quickly so we can both gush about how AWESOME it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its amazing..
and I hear desert rose is nice too, Zerin always wears it in her videos..


----------



## Ziya (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry if i sound like a broken record, but OMG try Peachykeen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AND I just realized I've been calling it PeachTWIST omggggg I am such a retard...


----------



## Ziya (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_blushes that i love are margin, trace gold, pinch me, dollymix, ablaze and peachkeen!_

 
MMMmmm me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know if trace gold works well as a dupe of Other Worldly? I want a gold blush to use over my other blushes as a hilighter...


----------



## animacani (Nov 17, 2008)

Peachtwist , mkay , have that one in my mind =P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are you a zerin fan too? Haha..


----------



## Ziya (Nov 17, 2008)

That woman is a goddess! LOVE HER!!! Hahaha
and you know what??? Its so random and ridic how happy it makes me (??) but she wears the same face stuff as me, and this is starting b4 I discovered her vids! LMAO concealor in NW35, select in NC 42-3, MSFN in Medium Dark! 
But ever since I've found her tutorials...Blunt is in my shoppin list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe I know I totally sound like a groupie/weirdo fan Lool but I think she's insanely awesome >_< haha


----------



## animacani (Nov 17, 2008)

I know , I love her too!


----------



## kathweezy (Nov 18, 2008)

who is this lady u ladies are talking about im an nc 42-43 also and nw 35 for concelor? any recomendations in msfs?


----------



## Ziya (Nov 22, 2008)

Her name is Zerin, she makes vids on youtube YouTube - XinaRox69's Channel LOL I'm her biggest fan ever..its sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MSFN= Medium Dark the color is perfect and glowy..its so sheer that you don't even need the color to be bang on..
I have no recs on MSF's coz I strongly dislike them ( I think  saying hate would get me kicked off of here lmao) they are IMO sooo chunky and glittery instead of shimmery and pearly like I thought they would be! I tried all of them in the store, and bcoz of the hype I bought So Ceylon. I returned it last week..so wanted to love it, but I got better results using tan pigment as a highliter on top of blush..or ANY other hilighting product. I bought the irridescent loose powder..havent tried it yet but I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_who is this lady u ladies are talking about im an nc 42-43 also and nw 35 for concelor? any recomendations in msfs?_

 

if you can find warmed msf...def. = 's love


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 28, 2008)

Has any one tried MSF Loose?


----------



## animacani (Nov 29, 2008)

What are your everyday blush? Mine is format


----------



## __nini (Dec 5, 2008)

*Blush*:
MAC  Shimmer - Plum Foolery, Peachy Keen & Gentle
        Matte - Loverush & Raizin
        Medium - Fleur Power
        Contour - Blunt

MAC Blushcreme: Ladyblush & Lilicent

Urban Decay: Baked 

*MSF*s:
MAC: So Ceylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,Warmed & Petticoat
MSF Duo in Dark - (lovely highlight..other half I used as a bronzer over the summer)
Iredescent in Golden Bronze

*Lips*:
Lipstick: Viva Glam II.  ***I'm on a quest for nudes. HELP***
Lipglass/lustreglass: Love Nectar, Lychee Luxe, Pinkarat & Fafi's Cult fave 
Plushglass: Fulfilled & Big Baby 


I tried to break it down as best as I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About the nudes, I'm looking into C-Thru, Fresh Brew...Hue too maybe?


----------



## Ziya (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__nini* 

 
_*Blush*:
MAC  Shimmer - Plum Foolery, Peachy Keen & Gentle
        Matte - Loverush & Raizin
        Medium - Fleur Power
        Contour - Blunt

MAC Blushcreme: Ladyblush & Lilicent

Urban Decay: Baked 

*MSF*s:
MAC: So Ceylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,Warmed & Petticoat
MSF Duo in Dark - (lovely highlight..other half I used as a bronzer over the summer)
Iredescent in Golden Bronze

*Lips*:
Lipstick: *Viva Glam II.  ***I'm on a quest for nudes. HELP****
Lipglass/lustreglass: Love Nectar, Lychee Luxe, Pinkarat & Fafi's Cult fave 
Plushglass: Fulfilled & Big Baby 


I tried to break it down as best as I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About the nudes, I'm looking into C-Thru, Fresh Brew...Hue too maybe?_

 
I have VGII as well, but it makes me look like I ate concealor lol HG nude lippie for me would be Freckletone, just try it! its effin gorjus loooveeeee


----------



## Ziya (Dec 5, 2008)

Blush: Melba is amazing for everyday looks! Peachykeen gives me Orgasm face lmao. Plum Foolery is absolutely gorgeus and actually stands out on our skin.
Gingerly= OMG I get so many compliments with this! Enough Said is great for an understated cheek if your doing red lips. It actually shows up..

In terms of lipsticks, I really like VGI and IV..I is my HG red l/s and paired with Enriched Red l/l  its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 IV is the perfect "berry-ish/look at me im hot" l/s. And of course, Freckletone HG nude perfect for us NC43's doesnt make us look washed out.. Lady Danger is HOT on the warmer toned ladies...
Lipglasses: Love Nectar, Pink Karat, Lychee luxe (sorry for the repeats!) I also adore Oh Baby! and Pink Grapefruit
FYI c-thru looks GROSS on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH gals!


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_MMMmmm me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know if trace gold works well as a dupe of Other Worldly? I want a gold blush to use over my other blushes as a hilighter..._

 
The NEW official Specktra swatch thread! - Page 28 - Specktra.Net
ziya,Click this link to view swatches of both otherworldly and trace gold..


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have both otherworldly and trace gold, and trace gold is a very good dupe for the former


----------



## chellaxx (Jan 17, 2009)

i wish i didnt come across this thread now, because i want to go and try ALL of these things lol!

Im a NC42/43

i love the whole nude lip look, does anyone have an HG's?


myth, creme d'nude and oyster give me this look and i love it. but wanna try some other stuff..? help!


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 17, 2009)

i really love this thread.

um nude lips I have all of the N collection and backup so all of those..
umm 
-fresh brew l/s
-bouy bouy.. l/s
-fleshpot blended to death..
-N2 l/s and l/g
-N3 l/s and l/g
-Siss l/s


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi ladies! I know this thread isn't super active, but I wanted to give it a shot anyway. 

So I'm an NC 43/44, & with the Sugarsweet collection, I'm totally intrigued by Lollipop Loving l/s, which I know is a repromote from the Heatherette collection last year. Is this a shade that will wash me out? I haven't seen it in person yet, but I thought I'd try to give it a go & ask on this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advanced.


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stylistic_x3* 

 
_Hi ladies! I know this thread isn't super active, but I wanted to give it a shot anyway. 

So I'm an NC 43/44, & with the Sugarsweet collection, I'm totally intrigued by Lollipop Loving l/s, which I know is a repromote from the Heatherette collection last year. Is this a shade that will wash me out? I haven't seen it in person yet, but I thought I'd try to give it a go & ask on this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advanced.
_

 

I personally didnt like it with the heatherette collection so I still dont fancy it now for me its a personal preference thing I would say try it on in person. It did kinda wash me out im a NC/43/44 also check out the first couple pages for others thought or opinion on lollipop loving


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_MMMmmm me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know if trace gold works well as a dupe of Other Worldly? I want a gold blush to use over my other blushes as a hilighter..._

 
I LOVE TRACE GOLD AS A HIGHLIGHT! LOVEEEEE ITTT LOVEEEE IT!


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you kindly for your words of advice MacObsessed! I visited my local MAC counter yesterday & tried Lollipop Loving out & actually fell in LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It didn't wash me out & gave me a slightly peachy golden look. Plus it went great with my NARS Orgasm blush that I was wearing. 

& I as well, am on a hunt for the perfect nude. Lately a MUA at my pro store suggested *Cherish l/s* with *Mirror l/g* [the pro longwear gloss coat]. It was absolutely amazing, but I don't really favor Satin finish lipsticks, my lips get so dry! But if you want to give it a shot, I highly suggest it.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stylistic_x3* 

 
_Thank you kindly for your words of advice MacObsessed! I visited my local MAC counter yesterday & tried Lollipop Loving out & actually fell in LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It didn't wash me out & gave me a slightly peachy golden look. Plus it went great with my NARS Orgasm blush that I was wearing. 

& I as well, am on a hunt for the perfect nude. Lately a MUA at my pro store suggested *Cherish l/s* with *Mirror l/g* [the pro longwear gloss coat]. It was absolutely amazing, but I don't really favor Satin finish lipsticks, my lips get so dry! But if you want to give it a shot, I highly suggest it. 
_

 
omg I was so proud of myself for skipping Sugarsweet to save for Color Ready
and now you've suckered me into checking out Lollipop Lovin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMAO thanks!
my HG nude is Cherish, I actually love satin finish lipsticks, they are a lil drying but not as much as Frosts (which I hate with a passion) try this lipstick with a coat of instant gold lustreglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is pure godliness


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_omg I was so proud of myself for skipping Sugarsweet to save for Color Ready
and now you've suckered me into checking out Lollipop Lovin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMAO thanks!
my HG nude is Cherish, I actually love satin finish lipsticks, they are a lil drying but not as much as Frosts (which I hate with a passion) try this lipstick with a coat of instant gold lustreglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is pure godliness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then I am for sure getting Cherish! & It's funny, I was totally thinking about pairing it with Instant Gold, & now that I have a second on that, I'm DEFINITELY doing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Frosts? UGH, my lips' worst nightmare! I do own one however, but as you can imagine, I don't use it much at all! I think it's Bombshell? But blech, I use it sparingly.

So I've been thinking about MAC Slimshine in *Bare*. Ladies, any thoughts on this product for NC43/44? I only own one so far in Intimidate & I SUPER love it! It feels great on my lips too, sooo emollient. & Someone throw in more fave shades of Slimshines too.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL I'm glad! that is soo funny! Yah I was thinking do I need a clear-ish l/g? really ziya? then I put it on and OMG it was love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have VGIV and I never wear it ever. I think I bought to complete my collection of VG l/s LOL all matching and pretty..
I was thinking about Bare too! If you search Zerin, I think she's bought that recently..or Celly she DEFINITELY loves her Bare s/s! I have Assertive, Tropic Glow, and Pleasing and I love them! The only downside is staying power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I love how satin l/s stay on for super long) these fade super easy and you end up using half a tube in no time! the other thing is, Tropic Glow doesn't show up too well on pigmented lips..so I use a  bit of concealor underneath...but def try those colors
Assertive: gorgeus gold flecked deep rose (great with Gingerly)
Pleasing: Mauvy plum (great with Plum foolery)
Tropic Glow: sheer blue pink (great with Melba or desert rose with a light hand)


----------



## kami2hot (Mar 25, 2009)

nc44 checking in
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so far my favs are:

*lips:* (Mac)Beaux ,Pink Karat, & Venetian lustreglasses, Prr lipgloss, Currant, Soar, & Spice Lip pencils, Myth, Bubbles & Sweetie lipsticks... (Estee Lauder) Autumn & Sugar Honey lipsticks, (Bobbi Brown) Clear gloss
*Cheek:* (MAC) Fun & Games, Pinch Me
*Eyes:* (MAC) Black Tied, Twinks, White Frost, Deep Truth, Cranberry, Coppering, Beautiful Iris, Beauty Marked, Moon's Reflection, Passionate, Humid, Brightside/Gallery Gal eyeshadows, bare study & constructivist pain pots, silverstroke and blacktrack fluidline

i have painterly paint pot as well but i can't seem to get it to work for me, its so darn dry


----------



## Noussie (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kami2hot* 

 
_nc44 checking in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far my favs are:

*lips:* (Mac)Beaux ,Pink Karat, & Venetian lustreglasses, Prr lipgloss, Currant, Soar, & Spice Lip pencils, Myth, Bubbles & Sweetie lipsticks... (Estee Lauder) Autumn & Sugar Honey lipsticks, (Bobbi Brown) Clear gloss
*Cheek:* (MAC) Fun & Games, Pinch Me
*Eyes:* (MAC) Black Tied, Twinks, White Frost, Deep Truth, Cranberry, Coppering, Beautiful Iris, Beauty Marked, Moon's Reflection, Passionate, Humid, Brightside/Gallery Gal eyeshadows, bare study & constructivist pain pots, silverstroke and blacktrack fluidline

i have painterly paint pot as well but i can't seem to get it to work for me, its so darn dry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, im an NC 44 too but i cant get the fun&games blush to work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It just doesnt show up at all, how do you make it show up?


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2009)

^Try using a kabuki brush to buff it in.


----------



## bigsexyhair (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Noussie* 

 
_Hi, im an NC 44 too but i cant get the fun&games blush to work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It just doesnt show up at all, how do you make it show up?_

 
fun &games didnt on me either.. almost transparent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... nc43


----------



## kami2hot (Mar 28, 2009)

i dab a little rubenesque pp on the apple of my cheeks first and then place fun & games on top to make it pop on me


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ohh I agree about using some sort of base such as a Cream blush, Cream Color Base or even a Paint pot.


----------



## laiiiss (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_Hey! I'm nc 43/44 right now I'm using nc 43 with a little bit of nc44 mixed in.I have sassed up and I like it! The ma used it on me and it made me look fab.some of my fave mac products are 
Tender baby tendertone
Snob lipstick
Real doll lipstick
Scanty lipstick
Cthru lipgloss
Angel cream plushglass
Blankety lipstick
Don't be shy blush
Dollymix blush
Peachykeen blush
Breezy blush
Blacktrack fluidline
And I love love love thebalms coco my coconut lipgloss!_

 
Hi, I'm a NC 45, and I'm interesting on buying Snob lipstick, could you please make a swatch for me on your lips to see how it looks like in your color tone??

Thanks =)


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

Another NC 43 checking in here, a few favs are: 

warm soul blush
painterly paint pot(so far)
BB e/s in bronze (from the shimmerbrick)
fluidline in dipdown
ricepaper(highlight)
Nars albatross
MAC hug me
Boy bait
NYX iced mocha


----------



## sugaMAMA (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm nc42.. but i think i need to start using 43 .. 42 seems too light and i'm going to get super dark this summer ! hehe..


----------



## viola84 (May 6, 2009)

I'm an NC44 in the summer (normaly NC 40-42) 
I am new to spektra and new to blush so I am so happy to see al these messages, I was scared of pink but I def gonna try dollymix! 
The only mac blush I have is sweet as coco and I like it, not love it.

Lips:
dubonnet for when I'm going out in the evening
mystic for the day
modesty for a nude look


----------



## noobieluvsmacc (May 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Wonderful thread. For me especially since I'm new to the MAC brand. I am totally in love though! I don't have very much (yet), but I love:

Blush:
Peaches
Cubic

Lipstick:
High Tea
Smile (Dazzleglass)

Contour:
Matte Bronze Bronzer

Anyone have a good recommendation for a highlighter? Looking for something that will show up on my skin with just a touch of sparkle, but not so much that I look like a disco ball. The MAC MUA used Honour on me today and it was ok, but I'm not 100% about it. It seemed a little too gold to use on my forehead, down my nose and on my chin in addition to my cheeks. Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks for this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_____________________________________________
NC40 in SFF, Combination Skin, Black Hair, Brown Eyes


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

^^ My favorite Highlighter is Nars Albatross


----------



## electra (Sep 8, 2009)

Urm...I just joined.
But I'm a total noob to MAC as well as makeup in general.

However, I got a makeover at the MAC counter in the mall a week or so ago. According to the MA, I'm NC43, and a NW35 for concealer, but I really don't know if that's the true shade for me (probably is, but I'm never sure about color.)

Hopefully it is so I can buy it when I have money...that is if it works well. Unfortunately she forgot to put powder on my face so I looked really bad the rest of the day. As for powder, I have no clue what shade. :\


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 8, 2009)

I wear the same thing, except I'm an NW35 concealer but NC43 Only in the Studio Fix Powder Foundations and NC44 with the other Foundation Formulas.
Do you you know what Powder the MUA was supposed to use? For example, was it Sheer Pressed Powder, Mineralize Skinfinsh, Blot Powder, etc.? Also, what Foundation and Concealer formula did she choose for you. Do you have a pic of your complexion. If you look at my AVATAR, you can get an idea of my skin tone. Let me know if you're lighter or darker than me...or better yet, post a pic of your skin if you can


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electra* 

 
_Urm...I just joined.
But I'm a total noob to MAC as well as makeup in general.

However, I got a makeover at the MAC counter in the mall a week or so ago. According to the MA, I'm NC43, and a NW35 for concealer, but I really don't know if that's the true shade for me (probably is, but I'm never sure about color.)

Hopefully it is so I can buy it when I have money...that is if it works well. Unfortunately she forgot to put powder on my face so I looked really bad the rest of the day. As for powder, I have no clue what shade. :\_

 
I wear the same thing, except I'm an NW35 concealer but NC43 Only in the Studio Fix Powder Foundations and NC44 with the other Foundation Formulas.
Do you you know what Powder the MUA was supposed to use? For example, was it Sheer Pressed Powder, Mineralize Skinfinish, Blot Powder, etc.? Also, what Foundation and Concealer formula did she choose for you? Do you have a pic of your complexion. If you look at my AVATAR, you can get an idea of my skin tone. Let me know if you're lighter or darker than me...or better yet, post a pic of your skin if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if the artist forgot the powder, You should not have looked horrible for the rest of the day...so it makes me wonder if she matched your color correctly.


----------



## electra (Sep 8, 2009)

Let's see...(luckily she gave me a make up sheet!)

NC43 Select SPF 15 (foundation)
NW35 Select Cover Up (concealer)

As far as I know, she didn't even pull out a powder to use on me, so she just forgot it I guess. And by horrible, I guess I mean, I looked kind of oily/greasy (and it was pretty hot, I live in Georgia so the humidity is hell for both my hair and the heat for my skin.) To my knowledge, powder is supposed to help set the foundation and concealer, so I basically went around with just foundation and eye makeup and blush and lip products over it. 0__o  

I have oily skin (and sensitive also) so I need something to combat the oil I produce. I assume that's why she picked those products. But because I'm new to MAC, there are so many different kinds of foundations and concealers that I really don't know the differences. :S

I'll probably post a picture either tonight or tomorrow (wonder if it's better to be in a bathroom or wait until it's daylight.) Sometimes I think I'm just being majorly picky when it comes to make up.

I have uneven texture and hyperpigmentation (as well as large pores) so although I want to try and fix my skin, I would like a make up that won't be too heavy but still cover all that horrible-ness. D:


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electra* 

 
_Let's see...(luckily she gave me a make up sheet!)

NC43 Select SPF 15 (foundation)
NW35 Select Cover Up (concealer)

As far as I know, she didn't even pull out a powder to use on me, so she just forgot it I guess. And by horrible, I guess I mean, I looked kind of oily/greasy (and it was pretty hot, I live in Georgia so the humidity is hell for both my hair and the heat for my skin.) To my knowledge, powder is supposed to help set the foundation and concealer, so I basically went around with just foundation and eye makeup and blush and lip products over it. 0__o  

I have oily skin (and sensitive also) so I need something to combat the oil I produce. I assume that's why she picked those products. But because I'm new to MAC, there are so many different kinds of foundations and concealers that I really don't know the differences. :S

I'll probably post a picture either tonight or tomorrow (wonder if it's better to be in a bathroom or wait until it's daylight.) Sometimes I think I'm just being majorly picky when it comes to make up.

I have uneven texture and hyperpigmentation (as well as large pores) so although I want to try and fix my skin, I would like a make up that won't be too heavy but still cover all that horrible-ness. D:_

 
If you're an NC43 in the Select SPF15 then you're probably a little lighter than me because I'm an NC44 in that particular formula. I'm have VERY Oily skin too, but not sensitive. One of MAC's best foundations for Oily Skin is the Studio Fix Powder foundation. <--although some people complain that Studio Fix Breaks their skin out after using it for awhile. I personally don't have this problem because I make sure  I properly cleanse, tone, moisturize and exfoliate my skin on a daily basis, which some Studio Fix Powder users DON'T do. Your next option would be to try the Studio Fix Fluid(the Liquid form of Studio Fix) I LOVE this formula because it covers AMAZINGLY where you don't need as much concealer, if any at all. Only thing is this formula runs lighter so I wear an NC45 instead of NC44. You may wear and NC44 in this Formula instead of NC43....but get a sample 1st so you can be sure and always make sure you go out into NATURAL lighting to see if the foundation disappears into your skin. Then you'll know if you have the right color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lived in Georgia many years ago and I know how HOT and Humid it can get
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL! 

The formula she chose for you is technically water based and oil free, but if you're oily like us, it still may be too much. I can't wear anything but Studio Fix in the summer...but now that it's getting cooler, I can start to get away with the other formulas. Like I'll wear the heavier formulas in December-March where I can get away with being a little oily...but I usually ALWAYS have to wear a powder over it. If you decide to stick with the Select SPF 15 Formula she gave you, I would suggest 1st to use the MAC Oil Control Lotion before you put on your foundation, then after you apply the Select, use the Mineralized Skinfinish Powder to set the foundation. I'm Medium Deep, so you may be a Medium Dark if you're a true NC43, if not then I'd go with the Medium Deep for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<--This in my opinion is one of the BEST MAC Powders for setting your foundation because it gives the skin a glow and it doesn't build up cakey on the skin. You can also wear this powder alone or with a little concealer underneath if you want to skip the foundation. MAC PRO sells setting powders that are great too but they are strictly a Pro product and you'll have to purchase those from a Pro store only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They come in several different shades to complement different skin tones/needs. I like to use the Peach and Deep Peach MAC PRO Set Powders.<--These are GREAT for deeper skin tones and are a staple in my Makeup Kit


----------



## electra (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful reply.

I don't think I'm too dark. I have a really golden tone to my skin (maybe a mix between gold and an olive/greenish undertone.) I hear MAC foundations are a bit on the orange side, which worries me. >>; I guess I'd liken my skin to Rihanna? I was about to take some photos of myself but just then my camera decided to die (stupid me, didn't take out the batteries.) So I guess as soon as I get my hands on some new ones I'll post photos. 

I sort of look like America Ferrera (Ugly Betty) but with a more golden and slightly darker skintone.) To give an idea. It's summer so I'm probably darker from the sun. This crappy webcam photo is the only one available right now (but you can still see a few dark spots on my cheek. It's mostly redness and uneven/rough texture I deal with.)






The MA who did me was white, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it, but she was nice and I guess the job she did wasn't too bad (though I felt extremely loud and made up, just because I wasn't used to all that, but mom said I looked good.) 

I'm kind of a no-fuss sort of person. I don't want to have to use too many products to achieve a nice clean look. I know I can't be flawless, but I don't want to look fake or caked. I don't know much about the Oil Control Lotion. I'm very afraid of putting too much on my skin for fear of irritating it and making it flake or blemish. That's mainly why I don't want to use too much.

Here's my skin care routine as of right now"

Morning
-Wet face with cool to lukewarm water
-Wash with Boscia Cleanser (for about a minute or so)
-Rinse off
-Wait until dry then apply Thayer's Witch Hazel to a cotton pad (used as toner and to fight zits)
-Wait until dry then apply Clinique SPF30 Face Cream

Night
-same as above
-Apply Thayer's Witch Hazel with cotton pad
-Apply Boscia Recharging Night Moisture

Weekly
-St. Ives Apricot Scrub (blemish)

I will definitely look into those Studio Fix products. I hear a lot about them (but also about it breaking people out, which makes me afraid!)


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electra* 

 
_Thanks for the helpful reply.

I don't think I'm too dark. I have a really golden tone to my skin (maybe a mix between gold and an olive/greenish undertone.) I hear MAC foundations are a bit on the orange side, which worries me. >>; I guess I'd liken my skin to Rihanna? I was about to take some photos of myself but just then my camera decided to die (stupid me, didn't take out the batteries.) So I guess as soon as I get my hands on some new ones I'll post photos. 

I sort of look like America Ferrera (Ugly Betty) but with a more golden and slightly darker skintone.) To give an idea. It's summer so I'm probably darker from the sun. This crappy webcam photo is the only one available right now (but you can still see a few dark spots on my cheek. It's mostly redness and uneven/rough texture I deal with.)






The MA who did me was white, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it, but she was nice and I guess the job she did wasn't too bad (though I felt extremely loud and made up, just because I wasn't used to all that, but mom said I looked good.) 

I'm kind of a no-fuss sort of person. I don't want to have to use too many products to achieve a nice clean look. I know I can't be flawless, but I don't want to look fake or caked. I don't know much about the Oil Control Lotion. I'm very afraid of putting too much on my skin for fear of irritating it and making it flake or blemish. That's mainly why I don't want to use too much.

Here's my skin care routine as of right now"

Morning
-Wet face with cool to lukewarm water
-Wash with Boscia Cleanser (for about a minute or so)
-Rinse off
-Wait until dry then apply Thayer's Witch Hazel to a cotton pad (used as toner and to fight zits)
-Wait until dry then apply Clinique SPF30 Face Cream

Night
-same as above
-Apply Thayer's Witch Hazel with cotton pad
-Apply Boscia Recharging Night Moisture

Weekly
-St. Ives Apricot Scrub (blemish)

I will definitely look into those Studio Fix products. I hear a lot about them (but also about it breaking people out, which makes me afraid!)_

 
Who ever told you that MAC was on the Orange side has their info wrong. Most likely, they chose an NW shade verses an NC shade for their skin, and that's why they thought it was too orange. Being a woman of color, I can tell you a line that's on the Orange side "FASHION FAIR" avoid them at all costs! I used them for years, and it made my oily skin worse and would oxidize and turn me so orange it was ridiculous!

I have both yellow and pink undertones in my skin, but more yellow. For years, I couldn't find ANYTHING to match my skin except Flori Roberts, but I wanted to Branch out and try something different....everything either made me too ashy(yellow) or too red/orange(pink) until I found MAC in back in the 90's and I've been using it ever since. Of course there are more choices out there now, but I'm still loyal to my Studio Fix and sometimes Studio Tech. But, because you are so sensitive, Studio Fix may break you out. My Mom is Oily and sensitive, but Studio Fix works well for her, so you never know.

From your photo, I'd say you're even lighter than Rihanna but a little darker than America Ferrera...you're at least an NC43 and you may even be an NC42, especially since you may have gotten some color from the sun. During the summer, I usually stay the same color foundation throughout the year, because I make sure I stay out of the sun, because it ages you. The little bit of color I do get in the summer is usually not enough for me to go up 1 shade in my foundation so I usually just even it out with a little Bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look more like an NC42 to me from your pic. If you find the NC to look too orange or not quite right, then I'd go with one of the "C" MAC shades of foundation. They are Golden with a little more Olive in them. Some women who are NC's can also wear C's...I know some girls who are NC43/44 who can wear a C6 too...but I can't...whenever I try, it makes my skin look ashy like I'm dead...that's because of the slight pink undertones in my skin : <--That's why I've ALWAYS had problems with people matching me correctly...they would  always completely ignore the red/pink undertones in my skin and assumed because I have mostly yellow it would be so easy to match me...WRONG!!! For example, IMAN Cosmetics is for women of color but I can not wear any of their foundations. They were all way too light or yellow for my complexion or so dark that it looked as if someone slapped mud on my face.

Another thing, I used to use St. Ives Apricot Scrub years ago and it clogged my pores somethin' awful...made my acne worse and oilier...I'd get rid of it. BOSCIA is a great line, I've used it in the past and was very satisfied, they're very natural too, I would try to get their toner and moisturizer as well as a good exfoliator or mask geared for your skin type. Witch Hazel can be and a little harsh where it dry you out therefore making your skin produce even more oils to try and compensate. Other GREAT skin care lines for our oily skin are: Dr. Hauschka, Caudalie, Repechage, Dr. Brandt, RX for Brown Skin, Dr. Murad and Bliss to name a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--I'm a skin care fanatic! If my skin doesn't look half way decent, then I'll usually hate the way my makeup looks on my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know this is a lot of info to process, but I hope that helps!


----------



## mevish (Sep 9, 2009)

im a nc43


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 9, 2009)

I love this thread.  I'm going to make a list of stuff to try

Here are my faves and the ones that I used the most/work the best.  If I ran out of any of these colors below...I might melt and die
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I apologize that most of my faves are discontinued.  I have bad luck gettong attached to LE items

*Highlighters
*NARS Albatross
MAC Otherwordly blush (discontinued)


*BLUSH*
NARS lovejoy (my fave)
MAC X-rocks (discontinued)
MAC Mountain High (discontinued  I use it sparingly to make it last)
MAC Gingerly
MAC Coppertone
MAC Ambering Rose

*Lipstick*
MAC 4n (discontinued)
MAC Underplay (discontinued)
MAC Siss
MAC Brave New Bronze (discontined)
MAC Coconutty (an old fave from back in the day)
MAC Mystique (long discontinued but an old fave)

*Gloss*
MAC 1n lipglass
MAC Jellybabe lipgelee
MAC Sapilcous lipgelee
MAC C-thru lipglass
Bobbi Brown Suede lipgloss (long discontinued)
MAC Enchanted lipglass

*OTHER STUFF*
MAC Groundwork paint pot
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Satin Taupe e/s
MAC Saddle e/s


Hope that helps!


----------



## electra (Sep 10, 2009)

*BionicWoman*,

Thanks so much for all the help.
I feel like finding the right foundation and concealer are the hardest parts when dealing with makeup. (Not just the color, but the right formula too.)

I will probably take some more pictures (in different lights) and post them, but ultimately I guess I'll have to see how the foundations work when I get there. Too bad they don't seem to give samples in little pots like they do at Sephora. :S

I'll take all you have posted into consideration and right it down.
Maybe next time I make it to the mall I can find out what's best suited for me as far as MAC goes.


----------



## electra (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BionicWoman* 

 
_
Another thing, I used to use St. Ives Apricot Scrub years ago and it clogged my pores somethin' awful...made my acne worse and oilier...I'd get rid of it. BOSCIA is a great line, I've used it in the past and was very satisfied, they're very natural too, I would try to get their toner and moisturizer as well as a good exfoliator or mask geared for your skin type. Witch Hazel can be and a little harsh where it dry you out therefore making your skin produce even more oils to try and compensate. Other GREAT skin care lines for our oily skin are: Dr. Hauschka, Caudalie, Repechage, Dr. Brandt, RX for Brown Skin, Dr. Murad and Bliss to name a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--I'm a skin care fanatic! If my skin doesn't look half way decent, then I'll usually hate the way my makeup looks on my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



)_

 

I see. 
I'm the same way. 
I feel like if my skin could be fixed, I could see about what sort of makeup I would need. I don't like to use makeup to hide, but enhance (if that makes sense.)

Well the only reason I used St.Ives is because it didn't irritate me, but then I don't want to use something that will just make things difficult for me. It seems I use things that don't irritate me, but I guess I don't know my skin quite as well as I thought I did. ><

I'm glad Boscia is good though a bit expensive for just a cleanser. 
I honestly do not like their moisturizer. 
It seems to dry to quickly before I can make sure I spread it all over my face. I got these Boscia products in a sample kit from Sephora (included a cleanser, toner, a moisturizer for night and day with SPF 15.) As far as masks and exfoliation goes, I'm afraid of that sort of thing. It's the roughest/aggressive part of skincare, and I'm afraid of something that will irritate me. The thing is, I don't really get breakouts when products don't work. I get red, irritated and flakey. It's very painful and embarrassing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a college student so I try to find things that are good/effective but can be bought for a low price at a drugstore so I'm on the hunt for that. Once I can afford them, then I'll think about the higher in things, UNLESS I know those higher in items will work wonders. Dx

(Sorry to the OP if this is turning off topic!)

Thanks though for naming those brands. 
I will have to check them out.
It's too bad there are not many reviews about these products by WOC on YT or elsewhere.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Sep 10, 2009)

I wanted to add MAC warm soul mineralized blush and Bobbi Brown bahama brown shimmer blush.


----------



## buhlree (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here! I actually stumbled upon this thread through Google when I was searching for good blushes to buy for my new pro palette... and just HAD to join Specktra!

I am a fellow NC43. This is my number one thread right now! I'm definitely gonna have to make out a list of things to try! Thanks for all the amazing suggestions!


----------



## Iya (Oct 13, 2009)

NC 42

Fav Mac Blush/BP/MB:
Warm Soul
Stark Naked

Lipsticks
Brave Red
B-Babe
Modesty


----------



## Palzonia (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm NC44!
swear by MAC
fave eyeshadow - cranberry and sketch and grain
fave blush - peach twist
lips - viva matte III and lakme's almond and berry mattes
cannot live without graph black technokohl pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how about you guys... what are your staples?


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Nov 29, 2009)

So I just tried on *Siss* (satin) lipstick today with* Girl's Delight* dazzleglass over it. I think I just found yet another holy grail nude lip. This one is really on point with my skin color & is a lot more true to nude than my usual HG- Cherish (satin) lipstick. I guess one can say it's less peach-y & more yellow toned than Cherish when swatched next to each other. It's almost as if I'm putting concealer on my lips without looking straight up dead. Haha. Sorry if I'm terrible at describing this. But I just wanted to give you all a heads up if anyone's looking to some good nudes!

I believe Siss is discontinued at MAC counters but still is permanent at stores/ pro stores & is being promoted in the up coming _Warm & Cozy_ collection after Christmas 2009.

PS: NC44 studiofixfluid, NC43 studiofix powder/ tech girl here!


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 13, 2009)

Another NC44 here.
*Blushes: *Gingerly & Coygirl*
Lips: *So ScarletKeeping it simple.


----------



## MacObsessed (Dec 20, 2009)

just checking in HI LADIES!! thansk for all the input! and suggestions!


----------



## MacObsessed (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stylistic_x3* 

 
_Thank you kindly for your words of advice MacObsessed! I visited my local MAC counter yesterday & tried Lollipop Loving out & actually fell in LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It didn't wash me out & gave me a slightly peachy golden look. Plus it went great with my NARS Orgasm blush that I was wearing. 

& I as well, am on a hunt for the perfect nude. Lately a MUA at my pro store suggested *Cherish l/s* with *Mirror l/g* [the pro longwear gloss coat]. It was absolutely amazing, but I don't really favor Satin finish lipsticks, my lips get so dry! But if you want to give it a shot, I highly suggest it. 
_

 
thanks stylistic ill give it a try! and my perfect nude is siss no liner and cthru lipgloss or fresh brew with l/s with no liner or a brown liner and c-thru lipglass!


----------



## MacObsessed (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laiiiss* 

 
_Hi, I'm a NC 45, and I'm interesting on buying Snob lipstick, could you please make a swatch for me on your lips to see how it looks like in your color tone??

Thanks =)_

 
i love nsob and pink plaid!


----------



## mz hanan (Jan 22, 2010)

i love the following:

mac- craving lipstick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mac- up  the amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mac- moroccan fresh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm starting to like *barcelona red* i think it depends on my the condition of my lips and it usually looks better when the lippy isn't in a cold area..

i've also burchased *fabby* but i think i need a lipliner and concealer for it my lips are 2 pigmented for it.

hopefully when i buy new foundation my *underpay* won't look so ashy. i've got to try out my *chatterbox* but i'm worried that it won't be pigmented enough,


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 21, 2010)

I'd love to hear some NC43/44 new faves....


----------



## ny90princess (Aug 15, 2010)

HEy ladies, i was wondering if anyone could help...i am an NC44 maybe slightly lighter and i was wondering what NARS shade would i take, im thinking Tahoe, because Cadiz seems too reddish and dark..it doesnt seem like Nars has very good color selections for NC43-44ish colors....


----------



## BionicWoman (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm an NC44 in most MAC formulas as well, except I'm a NC43 in Studio Fix Powder and an NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid. I used to work at Sephora and have NEVER found a Foundation match for my skin tone in that line which is a shame because in addition to MAC and Makeup Forever, it's one of my favorite lines. They're either way too yellow, or too brown/dark. NARS isn't really known for their foundations anyway. 
Us NC43/44 girls have a hard time matching up foundations for our complexion, and I find us to be among the rarest of all the MAC shades....because while we mostly have a yellow undertone, there is a little bit of pink/red mixed in, which makes it where I can't(at least for me) wear a C6 foundation alone as an alternative. Makes me look too ashy. 
I did test out the Makeup Forever HD Foundation in 170 and the Chanel in Cedar. They had the perfect yellow-pink blance that is unique to our skin tone. Also, look into Boobi Brown's Golden or Warm Honey.


----------



## ny90princess (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BionicWoman* 

 
_

I'm an NC44 in most MAC formulas as well, except I'm a NC43 in Studio Fix Powder and an NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid. I used to work at Sephora and have NEVER found a Foundation match for my skin tone in that line which is a shame because in addition to MAC and Makeup Forever, it's one of my favorite lines. They're either way too yellow, or too brown/dark. NARS isn't really known for their foundations anyway. 
Us NC43/44 girls have a hard time matching up foundations for our complexion, and I find us to be among the rarest of all the MAC shades....because while we mostly have a yellow undertone, there is a little bit of pink/red mixed in, which makes it where I can't(at least for me) wear a C6 foundation alone as an alternative. Makes me look too ashy. 
I did test out the Makeup Forever HD Foundation in 170 and the Chanel in Cedar. They had the perfect yellow-pink blance that is unique to our skin tone. Also, look into Boobi Brown's Golden or Warm Honey. 
_

 
thanks soo much!! i will definitely try Bobbi Brown, i have never ventured over to that counter, but i agree it is hard to find our skin tone matches because sometimes i fee like i have reddish pink undertones and sometimes more yellow!! nonetheless i will keep looking and i will definitely go pickup the hd 170!!


----------



## BionicWoman (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ny90princess* 

 
_thanks soo much!! i will definitely try Bobbi Brown, i have never ventured over to that counter, but i agree it is hard to find our skin tone matches because sometimes i fee like i have reddish pink undertones and sometimes more yellow!! nonetheless i will keep looking and i will definitely go pickup the hd 170!!_

 
You're welcome! Also check out Bobbi Brown concealers. I use their Dark Peach Color Corrector sometimes which is FANTASTIC for dark circles! Especially when you apply it under the concealer first. Their concealers are phenomenal!


----------



## Senoj (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacObsessed* 

 
_HI!, Im new I was a lurker but I finally joined.. I was wondering if there are any other NC 43/44's I looked around but didnt see any...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm your makeup twin! I'm NC44 and C6 just like you and 170/173 in Makeup Forever.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 26, 2010)

I am NC 42, sometimes 43 when i get tanned during summer. It's kinda hard for for to find blushes that suit my skin color, i don';tknow maybe it just me?
But i know i love these 3: Nars Orgasm, MAC Dollymix, MAC Mocha. I also find that contouring with Bronzer works wonder. I use MAC Golgen Refine as other bronzers give me dirty look. When it comes to tanned skin, brighten is better than lighten. =)

Lipsticks? My fav is blankety =)


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi!

Have any fellow NC43/44 tried Lancome Teint Idole Ultra and if so what shade were you in it? Do you like it?

I've got olive undertones and in the market for a new 'end of summer' foundation. Thanks!


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello lovelies! 

Have any of you caramel beauties tried out Benefit's Hoola bronzer? I'm kind of wanting to try it but I'm not quite sure if it's gonna show up on my NC 42/ 43/ 44 skin. [Haha, I know, my range is crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] I'm wanting to use it for contouring!

Thanks in advanced! <3


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm NC42 with very yellow undertones and didn't much like Hoola. It just didn't look right.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Oct 15, 2010)

Had that but didnt like it!
  	The only 2 that work for me is Nars Laguna and MAC Golden Refine. The rest look dirty on me LOL



Stylistic_x3 said:


> Thanks in advanced! <3


----------



## PrincessPresto (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi! Does anyone know what the equivs to nc43-44 would be in Nars Sheer Glow foundation?

  	TIA!


----------



## MacObsessed (Apr 28, 2011)

PrincessPresto said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what the equivs to nc43-44 would be in Nars Sheer Glow foundation?
> 
> TIA!



 	i believe its Cadiz. if you can get to a sephora try a sample of cadiz (sheer glow) or tahoe sheer matte) i know the color ranges between cadiz sheer matte and glow. HTH


----------



## PrincessPresto (Apr 29, 2011)

[quote name="MacObsessed" url="/forum/thread/92037/nc43-44-where-you-at/120#post_2113027"]



i believe its Cadiz. if you can get to a sephora try a sample of cadiz (sheer glow) or tahoe sheer matte) i know the color ranges between cadiz sheer matte and glow. HTH
[/quote]  Thanks! I've been checking out YouTube and blogs too. I thought  of ordering online two shades to mix(I'm always between colors). Cadiz looks  a little reddish for me unless I had a good tan. Hmmm I think you're  right, I should go in person to be sure. Thanks again!


----------



## CDCTHOMAS340 (May 24, 2011)

I'm NC43 and I really want to try MUFE but I don't know if I should choose #65 or #70 in the Matte velvet.
  	Any thoughts, suggestions? PLEASE AND THANK YOU!


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 24, 2011)

In MUFE Mat Velvet+, I wear #65.  I hope that helps.


----------



## CDCTHOMAS340 (May 24, 2011)

THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## kyd33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi ,

  	New to this forum so hope im on the correct thread. 

  	I've stayed away from foundations for years as i've always been sold the wrong color.  Recently bought Bobbi Brown "honey" and its a perfect match for me.  Great undertone.

  	I went to Sephora in Canada and 3 different assistants matched me to 3 different Nars shades   I don't think they are very helpful in there.

  	The Mac counter typed me as NC43 but i haven't bought any of their products. The match sounded very correct tho.  I have a warmer/yellow undertone i think.

  	Would love to get Nars. The Syracuse looked like a good shade but i definately don't have peach undertones.  It doesn't seem like many of the people who are Syracuse shade have peach undertones anyhow.

  	Would love to get the Mac Face and Body foundation too as i'm not looking for a heavy makeup look just to even out my complexion.

  	Any advise is appreciated with regards to a light-medium foundation.  Bobbi Brown honey as i said seems perfect but would like something new too.

  	Thanks ladies


----------



## flirtntease (Sep 17, 2011)

So I went to Mac today (the one in Macy's) and the MA looked at me as if I was nuts when I picked up Dollymix.
  	It looked so bright but from the reviews from fellow nc 43's, I decided to grab it...When I suggested this her eyes shot daggers at me and she picked up blunt and told me for someone of my "complexion", thats what I should use.

  	So, I'm not insane for wanting dollymix right?


----------



## agolds5682 (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't think you are insane for choosing dollymix. It's really a pretty color on woc! Don't let the MA talk you out of something just because they don't think it will look good. Take your advise from people that have the same coloring as you and go from there. Worse case you have to return or exchange for something else. HTH!!


flirtntease said:


> So I went to Mac today (the one in Macy's) and the MA looked at me as if I was nuts when I picked up Dollymix.
> It looked so bright but from the reviews from fellow nc 43's, I decided to grab it...When I suggested this her eyes shot daggers at me and she picked up blunt and told me for someone of my "complexion", thats what I should use.
> 
> So, I'm not insane for wanting dollymix right?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 23, 2011)

flirtntease said:


> So I went to Mac today (the one in Macy's) and the MA looked at me as if I was nuts when I picked up Dollymix.
> It looked so bright but from the reviews from fellow nc 43's, I decided to grab it...When I suggested this her eyes shot daggers at me and she picked up blunt and told me for someone of my "complexion", thats what I should use.
> 
> So, I'm not insane for wanting dollymix right?


  Wow! I have Dollymix. It is one of the few pink shades I own.  It will look grat on you.  Blunt????  Isn't that brown? I don't remember it exactly but not all brown shades show up on me if it's practically the same color as my skin? It sounds like this MA didn't know what she was talking about. Not all MAs have the same level of experience.  Even with that I'm surprised that color was recommended as blush. I thought a lot of people used it for contour.


----------



## all things nice (May 25, 2013)

Hi, I am very new to this blog. came across while searching for MAC lipsticks. I love MAC eyeshadows. However I just started using their foundation and face powder.

  	I am an indian women with medium skin tone. At the MAC store I was given NC44  studio fix foundation & NC43.5 studio fix powder

  	when I use the foundation, I feel my complexion is too dark, even after I set foundation with face powder.
  	So now I just use the studio fix face powder NC43.5 which actually looks much better on my skin. OH when I went back to the MAC store to recheck if I was given the right foundation, the sales lady insisted that NC44 is the best for indian skin.

  	any suggestions on blushes - looking for a peach tone


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 25, 2013)

Hi all things nice...welcome to specktra. This site is a great source and has been a useful resource for me over the years. I'm NC44 and some of my favorite peach blushes are MAC Coppertone, Gingerly, Sunbasque. MAC Ambering Rose is pretty and MAC Springsheen provides a lovely more sheer glow that can be worn alone or as a highlight. I also love MAC Sweet as Cooa which is not peach, but a great neutral tone blush. You may also wish to checkout NARS Torrid, Lovejoy, Liberte (with a light hand). NARS Gina and Gilda are lovely also.


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2013)

nooeeyy said:


> also try *Joyous* from the Beauty Powder Blushes


  	LOVE this color.

  	BTW how did I just do the embedded quote? Fascinating. That has never happened before.


----------



## MacObsessed (Jun 18, 2013)

CDCTHOMAS340 said:


> I'm NC43 and I really want to try MUFE but I don't know if I should choose #65 or #70 in the Matte velvet.
> Any thoughts, suggestions? PLEASE AND THANK YOU!


  	#65


----------



## MacObsessed (Jun 18, 2013)

all things nice said:


> Hi, I am very new to this blog. came across while searching for MAC lipsticks. I love MAC eyeshadows. However I just started using their foundation and face powder.
> 
> I am an indian women with medium skin tone. At the MAC store I was given NC44  studio fix foundation & NC43.5 studio fix powder
> 
> ...


  	at that point its going to come down to personal preference with the foundation, u may need to step outside of mac for a foundation like makeup forever or bars as for me mac oxidizes way to much for me

  	as for as blush try devil, or peaches, sincere, ginergly, burnt pepper from  mac  or taj mahal from bars, or sephora has sephora brand orange blushes


----------



## MacObsessed (Jun 18, 2013)

flirtntease said:


> So I went to Mac today (the one in Macy's) and the MA looked at me as if I was nuts when I picked up Dollymix.
> It looked so bright but from the reviews from fellow nc 43's, I decided to grab it...When I suggested this her eyes shot daggers at me and she picked up blunt and told me for someone of my "complexion", thats what I should use.
> 
> So, I'm not insane for wanting dollymix right?


  	girl no! ppl look at crazy for lots of my color choices until I put it on and then they all wanna compliment, if ur happy with it (i personally love dolly mix) then I YAY! i love when ppl get into bright colors


----------



## MacObsessed (Jun 18, 2013)

kyd33 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> New to this forum so hope im on the correct thread.
> 
> ...


  	Understood, and as far as sephora, not everyone is color trained so that could be the problem, also what foundation ur being matched too could be why you are being matched to different shades because Im cadiz in nars sheer glow, but I'm Tahoe in nars sheer matte, and I'm Cuba in the tinted moisturizer. there is also no peach in syracuse (matte glow) but there is in barcelona.


----------



## kyd33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for that.  I bought Nars Syracuse years ago and still have the same bottle.  I'm not an everyday makeup user.  Now that i visit Nars website it says that Nars Syracuse has brown undertone.  Have they changed the formula for this shade?  Anybody know? Cuba is a bit too dark for me but the undertone is right. Better to wear something darker than too light or wrong undertone


----------



## missmelsie (Aug 30, 2013)

I think NARS Syracuse is the best shade for NC43/44 ladies.  It does have a brown undertone though - I am very yellow, and while the shade matches, it does tend to look a touch "dirty" on me. Cadiz is way to dark and red!  I think your MAC Face and Body shade would be C6.


----------



## kyd33 (Aug 31, 2013)

missmelsie said:


> I think NARS Syracuse is the best shade for NC43/44 ladies.  It does have a brown undertone though - I am very yellow, and while the shade matches, it does tend to look a touch "dirty" on me. Cadiz is way to dark and red!  I think your MAC Face and Body shade would be C6.


  	Thanks for this.  Looks like we are the same shade.  I'm still very new to makeup.  This brown under tone is a bit confusing to me.  I'm not even sure how its different to the yellow one.  I have hyper-pigmentation issues so MAC face and body would not be enough coverage for me.  Was the new syracuse very much a disappointment vs the old peach one?  I was hoping now that it wasn't peach it would be an improvement.  
  	Do you have any other foundation suggestions that have medium coverage?
  	thanks so much.


----------



## missmelsie (Aug 31, 2013)

It's ok, I'm still finding my feet with foundation. My neck and chest is quite light (more NC42) with really yellow/golden undertones but my face is darker and a bit more pink, so I'm forever experimenting with the right combination to make me look even and natural. 

  	The new NARS Sheer Glow in Syracuse might be ok for a lot of people, I just found that it wasn't as yellow so when I tried to blend it, it made my face look more brown and so it didn't work with my neck and chest. But if you find you're more neutral, it could be perfect.

  	You might be surprised with MAC Face and Body, as I have hyperpigmentation too yet I quite like it as it's so natural but does even up my skintone. Or maybe a bit of concealer with the F&B could work? I also use powder (Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish in Golden Orange) to even up as well and it works well.  Which Bobbi Brown foundation were you matched to? I like the Long Wear Even Finish (as I am a Honey also) but mix it with a bit of oil-free moisturiser in order to sheer it out a little bit so it's not too heavy.

  	Estee Lauder Double Wear has a few shades - Toasty Toffee (4W2) is good if you're NC44ish (it's a touch dark for me) or Honey Bronze (4W1), or even Spiced Sand (4N2) could all work. I've never tried the original formula that people rave about but I find this new stuff stays on FOREVER! It's medium-buildable coverage, too. Otherwise, the Double Wear Light formula in intensity 4.0 is another option.

  	I'm currently wearing MAC Pro Longwear in NC42 because I find it has a super yellow undertone to it, compared to the other formulas (I could NEVER get away with NC42 in anything else, it's so pale) I use that, plus the Bobbi Brown powder, then the Fix+ spray to take away the powdery look and I find I look natural and even with medium coverage, it's amazing! Another of my options is the NARS tinted moisturiser in Annapurna (that suits me a lot better than Cuba) or Bobbi Brown BB cream in medium-dark - with some concealer on my trouble areas and applied with a foundation brush I find they're both good options as medium coverage foundations!

  	Phew, I sound like a bit of a foundation nut, but hopefully you might have a few more options in the medium coverage range in some shades that suit you


----------



## mewantcookie (Oct 24, 2013)

Newbie here. I'm NC43 in studio tech and was given nw40 select coverup (abit too orange for me), but not sure what colour for other products.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 24, 2013)

mewantcookie said:


> Newbie here. I'm NC43 in studio tech and was given nw40 select coverup (abit too orange for me), but not sure what colour for other products.


  Welcome Cookie Monster lol! Sorry, I saw your name and couldn't help it. You have come to the right thread...people mention a lot of color products in it.


----------



## mewantcookie (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey there Sagehen, i've been looking at this thread for tips, it helps alot. Can't wait to try Mufe, not so easy to find in London.


----------



## mewantcookie (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey there Sagehen, i've been looking at this thread for tips, it helps alot. Can't wait to try Mufe, not so easy to find in London.


----------



## kyd33 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mufe face and body is great. I have to mix shades but its great buy...a bit pricey tho


----------



## kyd33 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote:    
Hi, Thanks for your reply and input.  Its invaluable.  Yes, NC44 is too dark for me. My chest is around NC 40 as never worn sunscreen.  I am shade "honey" in Bobby Brown which is a decent match.  Thats not good if Syracuse makes you look "dirty"..i know what your saying with that.  I had the old formulation but is almost run out.  I like "annapurna" its a smitch too dark and not yellow enough but st moritz is way too light.  Hyperpigmentation is a major issue for me even under the eyes.  
I have not tried Estee Lauder as it seemed very pricey but you seem happy with it so need to re-think it but with those prices can afford wrong decision.  With regards to undertone...i find that seems to change with regards to how tan i get with the sun or how long my tan lasts.  I can go a deeper "reddish" color when out in the sun.  But normally have a slight "yellow" undertone.  Does anyone in the 42-43 not have  a yellow undertone?  I'm biracial(black/white) and have very typical medium brown complexion that goes along with that.  That said..many filipino and indian friends who are around our shade range are "yellow" undertone..I live in Toronto which is very multicultural but most in this 40-44 are more "yellow" undertone to me.  Not sure why every foundation that matches me seems to have the wrong undertone.  Its frustrating.  I can't be alone in my frustration as there are soooo many people in this shade range across various ethnicity. 
  Originally Posted by *missmelsie* 


  It's ok, I'm still finding my feet with foundation. My neck and chest is quite light (more NC42) with really yellow/golden undertones but my face is darker and a bit more pink, so I'm forever experimenting with the right combination to make me look even and natural. 

  The new NARS Sheer Glow in Syracuse might be ok for a lot of people, I just found that it wasn't as yellow so when I tried to blend it, it made my face look more brown and so it didn't work with my neck and chest. But if you find you're more neutral, it could be perfect.

  You might be surprised with MAC Face and Body, as I have hyperpigmentation too yet I quite like it as it's so natural but does even up my skintone. Or maybe a bit of concealer with the F&B could work? I also use powder (Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish in Golden Orange) to even up as well and it works well.  Which Bobbi Brown foundation were you matched to? I like the Long Wear Even Finish (as I am a Honey also) but mix it with a bit of oil-free moisturiser in order to sheer it out a little bit so it's not too heavy.

  Estee Lauder Double Wear has a few shades - Toasty Toffee (4W2) is good if you're NC44ish (it's a touch dark for me) or Honey Bronze (4W1), or even Spiced Sand (4N2) could all work. I've never tried the original formula that people rave about but I find this new stuff stays on FOREVER! It's medium-buildable coverage, too. Otherwise, the Double Wear Light formula in intensity 4.0 is another option.

  I'm currently wearing MAC Pro Longwear in NC42 because I find it has a super yellow undertone to it, compared to the other formulas (I could NEVER get away with NC42 in anything else, it's so pale) I use that, plus the Bobbi Brown powder, then the Fix+ spray to take away the powdery look and I find I look natural and even with medium coverage, it's amazing! Another of my options is the NARS tinted moisturiser in Annapurna (that suits me a lot better than Cuba) or Bobbi Brown BB cream in medium-dark - with some concealer on my trouble areas and applied with a foundation brush I find they're both good options as medium coverage foundations!

  Phew, I sound like a bit of a foundation nut, but hopefully you might have a few more options in the medium coverage range in some shades that suit you


----------



## aldehyde (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,  I came across this thread while Googling suggestions for contouring/highlighting products and thought I'd ask you fellow ladies for your input since you have the same colouring. Not sure if the thread is still active but I thought I'd try!  I'm NC43 in Mac Studio Fix powder, NC44 in Mac Studio Fix Fluid and 173 in MUFE HD foundation.  What would you recommend for contouring and highlighting? I currently use NARS Laguna for contouring and a combination of the lighter shades in the Mac concealer palette in Medium/Deep for highlighting but I'm not sure if that's the optimal mix?  Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 9, 2014)

aldehyde said:


> Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


For contouring I use Mac Blunt or the ELF duo in St. Lucia.


----------



## BionicWoman (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm an NC44 in Studio Tech and I use an NW35 concealer. NW40 concealer would be too dark for you. Try NW35 or NW30 for concealer.


----------



## BionicWoman (Mar 23, 2014)

mewantcookie said:


> Newbie here. I'm NC43 in studio tech and was given nw40 select coverup (abit too orange for me), but not sure what colour for other products.


 I'm an NC44 in Studio Tech and I use an NW35 concealer. NW40 concealer would be too dark for you. Try NW35 or NW30 for concealer.


----------



## mewantcookie (Apr 14, 2014)

Bionicwoman, thank you so much, I did think it was dark, but thought the MAC makeup artist knew what she was doing


----------



## kyd33 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any NC43 using MUFE face and body?  Last time I had access to a counter for samples...34 was too light and 18 was much too dark.  Had no desire to buy both to mix together.  I see they have expanded the shade range but can't tell which shades are inbetween 34-18.  I need something with a slightly yellow tinge or at least neutral but no pink.  Thanks for help


----------

